# Florida county is first in the state to become a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary' (Video)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/florida-county-first-state-become-003141702.html


----------



## gts350 (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't think it would take a genius (democrat's excluded) to predict Florida county will have the lowest violent crime rate in the US.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Florida county ? What ? 
I'm about to follow Trump. 
State county of Florida ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Didn't link in I missed it.
Yahoo is like the national enquirer . 
Yahoo , bing , google, does anyone have a non liberal search engine. ??
Nope, there are none. .
Know the source of information.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Lake County Florida


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The reporter said "...law abiding gun owners are safe from having anybody take away their firearms".
I would say they're safe as long as the state of Florida does not pass any gun laws to the contrary. 
I'm pretty sure state laws supersede local resolutions. 
Regardless of that I say good for them.


----------

